# Brood War & Windows 8



## cubby989 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, I've installed the windows dev preview, and Starcraft Brood War, and whenever I attempt to play online, I get confronted by blank message boxes, pressing print screen gets me nothing but my desktop, and a ctd, but at one point I managed to capture a pic of an error message... (Note: this is the first time it appeared, and never appeared again afterwards):4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Developer Preview is not a completed version and does not have all the components an Alpha, Beta or RC version would. 

That said are running it in compatibility mode giving the .exe for the game Administrator Privileges?


----------



## cubby989 (Oct 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> That said are running it in compatibility mode giving the .exe for the game Administrator Privileges?


Compatibility mode is set to Windows XP SP2 and it is set to use Administrator Privileges.

edit: After additional toying with it, the interface and buttons are in place, they will just always appear blank, but text boxes WILL fill with text, just not show it, making it "possible" to log in, but the chat area is blank, the names on the right are blank, pretty much every interface is blank...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure directx is up to date as well as Java and .net


----------



## cubby989 (Oct 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Make sure directx is up to date as well as Java and .net


They are.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Then I'd say the game needs a patch to run on Win 8 or Windows 8 isn't ready for prime time.


----------

